# 24 percentile at 29 weeks



## lilyanna24

I may sound completely stupid but I honestly don't know what this means should I be worried I really don't know all my doctor said was I had to get an additional scan to see if he was growing okay. Can someone explain to me the percentile thing he weighed 2 pounds 7 oz at 29 weeks

Btw I'm 20 and I love coming to this thread more because people seem to answer me more and such so love all you gals!


----------



## LegoHouse

2lb7 at 29 weeks is normal


----------



## lunar

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a30380637/29_weeks_along_and_babys_weight_3rd_percentile

This lady mentions percentile in her post pertaining to weight, it maybe has something to do with that? I googled '24 percentile at 29 weeks' just to see what would happen and that's what came up.. Wish I could help more, I was never told any type of percentile by my doctor.

also, this might help: https://www.babymed.com/ultrasound/fetal-growth-and-weight-percentile-ultrasound-pregnancy


----------



## CandyDay

All it means is that 24% of babies the same age as yours are at that same size. If there were 100 babies that were 29 wks old that 24 of them would weigh the same as yours.


----------



## ClairAye

24% of babies are the same weight as or less than yours and then 76% are heavier :flower:


----------



## beccalea08

It just means your baby is smaller,, I know at my 20 week u/s my baby was measuring in 20 percent tile and my doctor was fine with that!


----------



## MrsEngland

The percentile basically means out of 100 babies, 76 babies would weigh more than your baby but 23 would weigh less. So an 'average' is the 50th percentile. 

At 20 weeks my baby was at the 25th percentile so i wouldnt worry too much, just means baby might be a bit smaller than the 'average' baby.

They will use the percentile thing all the way through once they are born too, when you go for weigh-ins they plot your baby's weight on a graph that gives them their percentile for both height and weight and the main thing is that your baby follows their percentile line and doesnt drop or rise too high or low from the line.

Sorry for waffling and i hope it vaguely makes sense :haha:


----------

